# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Ide li netko u Maribor (petak, sub. ili nedjelja)?

## mamma Juanita

VAŽNO!

Trebalo bi uzeti neke papire iz Rode koje hitno moramo poslati u Maribor, što prije to bolje, idealno- već sutra u jutro.
Ako je nekome usput, javite se meni i ivarici na pp.
hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## zrinka

ako tko ide, javite se pliz hitno ivarici na rodin mobitel
091 586 3717

----------

